# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Киберпреступники переходят к персонализированным атакам

## CyberWriter

В сложной, непрерывно меняющейся среде онлайновых преступлений происходит стратегический сдвиг. Киберпреступники отказываются от традиционных методов массовой рассылки спама и переходят к персонализированным атакам. Главная цель этих атак – кража интеллектуальной собственности. Ежегодно такие атаки, организуемые с учетом особенностей того или иного объекта и содержащие вредоносные программные коды, нацеленные на конкретную группу пользователей и даже на отдельного пользователя, наносят ущерб в 1,29 млрд долларов США. Об этом говорится в новом отчете компании Cisco по вопросам информационной безопасности. Отчет составлен по результатам глобального исследования, проведенного подразделением [email protected] Intelligence Operations в 50 странах.Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## xugack

А что тут странного, зачем закидывать большую сеть, если можно поймать одну но крупную рыбу. Узнаешь данные какого нибудь более менее богатого человека, и заполучить его счета, красота.

----------

